# How many miles on a Ford Tranny?



## powerreel (Sep 25, 2000)

My automatic is going out with 60k on it! Ouch! Does anyone use a flusher? How many miles does everyone average before tranny overhaul and what type of terrain do you drive in?


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I have had Ford trucks with over 200,000 miles on them before I traded them. These trucks have plowed, and worked hard, as well as many easy high way miles. If you change your tranny fluid 2x time a year, and don't shift with out stopping. Your tranny will last a long time.

Geoff


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Im not trying to start a brand war,but 60K around here is about all you usually get out of one,if it was towed/plowed with.Most guys service them every 30K,which I feel isnt enough for HD service.


----------



## lawnboy82 (Jan 18, 2001)

yeah a good friend of mine has a 97 auto psd dump truck f350 he is now on his 4th trani? 2 new ones and 2 rebuilt ones. 2nd rear end he did the chip on the shift arm last winter. but now he has i think about 150K on it. he pulls big chippers, goin off road, plowing, etc.


----------



## McKeeLand (Sep 20, 2001)

I've read that on the older Ford trans the E40D, which the new one is just a updated version, that every 15-20 thousand miles you should change the trans fluid, exsp. under heavy use i.e. plowing, pulling trailers....ect. But in general, speaking from someone who had to rebuild his E40D 3 times in two years and serviced it every 20k, it's not a reliable trans. and is my only real complaint with Ford trucks.


----------

